# Advanced power menu when building from source - how?



## killabyte (Jan 22, 2012)

Can anyone point me to some resources for learning how or tell me how to add this into my AOSP source?


----------



## jaronow (Jan 15, 2012)

Take a look in the frameworks/base folder from cm9, team Lang or peter Alfonso's github and you'll see the commit on it

Sent from my Nexus S4G using Tapatalk


----------

